# Clean and fluffeh puppeh :)



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, that was/is a play on how my tween daughter likes to say that Ceylon is 'FLUFFEH' lol. Still, he really IS a clean, fluffeh puppeh after combing him out and washing him with CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner lol. I need to order more shampoo and conditioner from CC (I just tried the trial pack for the first time tonight... and, I really like it!) - I like this shampoo and conditioner SO much better than what I was using before!!

Anyway, isn't he so cute, all fluffeh and all?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he certainly is fuffeh Cute too!!! Glad the products worked well for ya!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

He is sweet!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes he certainly is pretty. That is what I love about these dogs, they are pretty.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ceylon looks like a surfer dude with his head hair all bleached out. What a cutie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Adorable!! it was bath day for us yesterday too!! Nothing better than that sweet smelling, soft puppeh!!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

he is very cute


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Super cute! I Love the way they smell after a bath too, snuggle sweet!

Kara


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ceylon looks like a surfer dude with his head hair all bleached out. What a cutie!


hahaha! Hilarious!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG  Love that face.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy! Wish I could smell him!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love bath days! The boys are soooooooooooooooo soft! I love the CC samples I received months ago and I have since ordered more and still using the CC products.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

I just love it, he looks so mysterious with his hair covering his eyes.


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

He is adorable! 

Just curious, what are these CC grooming supplies I keep hearing people talking about? I googled it and can't seem to find anything, but I'm interested!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.brandprodshow/brandid/12 Lot of supplies at Cherrybrook.


----------

